# I'm stumped...



## KevTN (Jun 13, 2011)

I feel like a loser...but what the heck is Google + and how do I get the app. I have a motorcycle group that they are trying to get together and want to invite me.

thanks, and sorry


----------



## gi812 (Jun 14, 2011)

link 1: https://market.android.com/details?id=com.google.android.apps.plus
link 2: http://www.droid-life.com/2011/07/11/the-ultimate-google-guide-created-by/

maybe try a little google next time bro but its a social network so basically its a facebook/twitter alternative 
there are some people who are in love with it, im not crazy about it


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

i love it...


----------

